# Help and Advice > Related Illness/medication/alternatives >  Citalopram

## Strugglingmum

Hi all I was on venlafaxine for 2years . Recently Dr decided to try a change to citalopram. Took me a while to ween down off one and start new one. I'm on citalopram now for about 4 weeks but I have to say I don't feel that great. Anyone any experiences with it??

----------


## Paula

Side effects with any AD can take a few weeks to lessen, particularly as youve come off something else (and Venlafaxine is one of the worst in that respect). In what way are you not feeling great?

----------


## Strugglingmum

Hi I feel like I'm really disconnected from everything, like seeing life thru a fog. I'm not sleeping and exhausted all the time. My mood is still really low and motivation is non existent. I am also really hungry all the time and have put on 4kg in that short time. Have a medication review tomorrow with my health care team so will see what they suggest. I really don't want to stay on something with such side effects, especially if I'm not getting any lift in my mood.

----------


## CaterpillarGirl

I've been on it in the past, it made me completely numb, like I was just going through the motions but I didn't feel anything, to the point where I didn't even feel love for my daughter, I decided I'd rather deal with the pain than feel nothing so I stopped taking them. They are different for everyone though and they do take a while to start working properly

----------

Strugglingmum (14-08-18),Suzi (14-08-18)

----------


## Paula

Definitely talk it through with your health team. It may be this AD doesnt suit you, that doesnt mean others wont.

----------


## Suzi

> I've been on it in the past, it made me completely numb, like I was just going through the motions but I didn't feel anything, to the point where I didn't even feel love for my daughter, I decided I'd rather deal with the pain than feel nothing so I stopped taking them. They are different for everyone though and they do take a while to start working properly


That's exactly what it was like for my husband too.... He then switched to fluoxetine and things changed. Now he's on Venlafexine and for him, it's been a miracle drug... 
Talk things through with your mh team lovely..

----------

Strugglingmum (14-08-18)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Saw consultant today. So stopping citalopram and restarting venlafaxine with a view to going right up to 375mg. Was on 300mg venlafaxine before. Happy to be off the citalopram but trying not to feel venlafaxine is a backwards step. 
The big thing is the consultant persuaded me to try some night sedation again to try and get my sleep sorted and therefore hopefully improve my other symptoms. 
Baby steps.

----------


## Paula

Its not a backwards step, lovely. If Venlafaxine suited you and its the dose that needs changing, then going down that route Should be a positive step. Btw Im on 375mg too - the books will tell you 300mg is the max but I know pdocs have the extra wiggle room to prescribe

----------

Strugglingmum (16-08-18)

----------


## Suzi

Definitely not a backwards step! Go with the meds that work love....

----------

Strugglingmum (16-08-18)

----------


## Strugglingmum

Citalopram completely finished now. Just to get my venlafaxine dose worked up now and see how things go.

----------


## Paula

Fingers crossed, love

----------

Strugglingmum (24-08-18)

----------


## Suzi

Hope this is the right one for you lovely x

----------

Strugglingmum (24-08-18)

----------


## Confussed

Just came off citalopram
 Myself, like others have said these made me feel very much disconnected and spaced out to say the least.. All my emotions seemed to be non existent! ..  Hence the reason for stopping them,  oh and the weight gain wasn't good either.. Fingers crossed you'll get things moving in the right direction

----------

